# Gloaming



## joff (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi
Can any one point me in the right direction for finding a picture of herring drifter
Gloaming. The drifter was used during 2 nd world war as a patrol ship and sunk 
of the mouth of the Humber by a mine.

Regards
Chris


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Joff........you wouldnt happen to know a registration nubmber would you ?? That could help.


----------



## joff (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry Ally I do not have that information all I know she was sunk of mouth of the Humber during 2 nd world war. My uncle was killed on it William Redgrave engine man.


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

There is a Gloamin (note spelling) FR 98 in Olsens 1927 reg no 140001 40tons built of wood in Rye 1919 owned by A Buchan St Combs and others Not sure thats her though
http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk/naval_trawlers.htm is quite a good site for these things


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The only Gloamin I have in my books was 94ft built 1919 , called up for service as a minesweeper in December 1939 and returned to owners in March 1945
War Registry FY1556.

There is a Gleam 57ft built 1922 called up in 1941 for harbour service and lost 15th June 1944

Got both entries in a small pamphlet "Warships of World War II" by H.T.Lenton and J.J.Colledge ( cost 3'6 !! )

Nothing in the Toghill books though i'm afraid


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

found this on the british naval vessels lost at sea sounds like your boat.

GLOAMING, drifter (R, 21t, 1928), mined off Humber, March 20, 1941

regards

Fay


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

They also give the casualty lists too


Fay


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

Is this him Joff

REDGRAVE, William S, Engineman, RNPS, LT/KX 124798, Gloaming, 20 March 1941, ship loss, MPK 

Regards

Fay


----------



## joff (Dec 18, 2007)

Yer thats him my Uncle Bill, I also found a list of other crew members lost on Her. Any of you lads any records for weather and tide times for this day and if
they was big or slack tides for this date. It helps a boat that size and engine
would struggle on the flood or the ebb at the mouth of the river that I do know.

I would still like to find a picture or a ship something like to compare.

Nearly for also looking for a picture of GY511 Varanis minesweeper grandad was
on her in the war, so my mother tells me.


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Joff
I have been searching for a picture of the gloaming for you but without knowing what her number was or which company she was owned by has made it a bit like a needle in a haystack, the only other thing i could suggest is that you contact the Royal Naval Patrol Service in Lowestoft they have a museum there.

Contact information :

RNPS Association
Sparrow's Nest Gardens
Whapload Road
Lowestoft
NR32 1XG 

Telephone: +44 (0) 1502 586250

To email the Association HQ for any purpose: [email protected] 

Hope this might help

Fay


----------



## joff (Dec 18, 2007)

Yer I will drop them an e. mail and see what comes back, thank you . I have in the past sailed on inshore's out of grimsby so have some idea what she may have looked like.


----------



## Jooles (9 mo ago)

joff said:


> Hi
> Can any one point me in the right direction for finding a picture of herring drifter
> Gloaming. The drifter was used during 2 nd world war as a patrol ship and sunk
> of the mouth of the Humber by a mine.
> ...


Hi Chris My grandad was William Redgrave lost at sea on The Gloaming. I'm hoping you see this message because I didn't realise I had any relations on his side.


----------

